# replacing cedar fence post



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

IMHO, it would be best to remove the old concrete and set the new post with fresh. Barring this, you might try adding some cedar shims between the concrete and the post. This might tighten it up.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Did it occur to you why the previous post rotted?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Get rid of the concrete and put a new post in new concrete. This time, keep the top of the concrete slightky above the ground level and slope the top to shed water.

Wetting and drying is the cause of most wood rot and generally occurs right at ground level. Above and below the concrete, the moisture content is quite uniform as long as the wood cannot wet and dry from the soil esposure.


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

If the hole is deep enough ad about 6" of loose gravel in the bottom first. then wedge the post in with cedar or tp shims. The gravel will give the water a place to go away from post. Most new wood post are set with just gravel all around.


----------

